# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Robert Thompson

## Fran

Treasured memories of Robbie who died  in Robert Street, Wick six years ago today aged 53 after such a brave fight with cancer. Also our lovely dog Bobby who joined him in heaven two years ago xx

----------

